# Debander Giveaway Finalists!!! Winner on 7/10/02



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

The winner will be determined by the closing of the NASDAQ, Wednesday July 10th. Whatever the final cent is, will determine the winner ( so if it was 38.24, 4 would be the winner)

Here are the finalists drawn from a hat:

tmorrie - 0

Madison - 1

muskat - 2

gandergrinder - 3

mnducker - 4

bioman - 5

Hoggr - 6

guppy - 7

Big Daddy - 8

Wood Duck - 9

Again, the winner will be decided on Wednesday, July 10th's closing of the NASDAQ

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## hnt-em-all (Jun 17, 2002)

I just want to wish all the lucky finalists good luck.

Whoever wins the Debander will have one heck of a goose call! 

I'm drinking one for ya! :beer:

I should have mine tomorrow at my doorstep!

Thanks again, for a chance at a great call, Randy and Nodakoutdoors.


----------



## Letemwork (Jun 16, 2002)

Good luck to you guys!!!
Whoever wins this will be very happy with the results this call will bring!!!
I for one am a BELIEVER in what this call can acomplish!!!
Remember guys to LETEMWORK and the results are DEADLY!!!!
DeBander prostaff!!!!!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Ohhhhh Yeaahhhhh!! (Ozzy style)

Can't wait to see the results!!

Keep it reeel
madison


----------



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

I bet you couldn't......because you were the winner!

The market had yet another excellent day....as usual....and the NASDAQ dropped 35.11

Madison, send your mailing address to:

[email protected]


----------



## hnt-em-all (Jun 17, 2002)

Congratulations Madison!

You have won one heck of a goose call!

Madison, hmmmm she was always one of my favs! 

Enjoy!


----------



## WOODS AND WATER (Jun 23, 2002)

Congrats!!!!!! :rock: You will love this call,if you are new to short reeds and need any help post here and ill leave my number i give lessons and would be willing to help you out!!! :thumb Oh yeah remember to CALLUM IN AND DEBANDUM!!!!Take care everyone!!!! 8) :strapped:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Thanks NODAK OUtdoors!! and Moose Merta!!! for the chance to have one of these calls... If its anything like my Traffic and SMH its going to have a garnteed spot on my lanyard!!!

Thanks agian.

keepin it reeeel
Madison


----------



## Letemwork (Jun 16, 2002)

Let us know what you think of this call when you receive it!!!
I know it will earn a spot on the Lanyard!!!
Again congrats!!!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Well I have now had a chance to grind on the DEBANDER and have to say that this call is awesome sounding call!!!!! After a little tune job and some practice getting used to it, its definatly landed a spot on my lanyard.. IF you dont have one, I would recommend you get one. I tuned mine to obtain the low end moan and growl, without losing its high pitch crack. Defianlty gonna be a good call for trafficing them geese in from far out..

keep it reeeeel

madison


----------



## Letemwork (Jun 16, 2002)

Glad you liked it and like I said before this call will do it all!!!
This call has such range that I can`t wait till this early season and put the smack on some HONKERS!!!
MADISON keep in touch and send pics with the debander and your geese that got fooled with the DeBander call!!!
Welcome to the club!!!!
REMEMBER to letemwork and with this call you can afford to!!!


----------

